# Looking for Vendor in Wisconsin for custom Plastisol transfers



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello all, I live in Madison, Wisconsin and have been searching for a company that does custom plastisol transfers but am having no luck. Does anyone know of a company in Wisconsin that does this?

Thanks
Roger


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Roger. Any particular reason that you need a supplier in Wisconsin? There are several quality suppliers throughout the country and delivery to Wisconsin is not a problem.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

No particular reason. Was just curious if one was close by.


----------

